
Ask HN: End-to-end encrypted messaging app that doesn't require a phone number - zuck9
Signal et al. require a phone number which makes it a no-go for anonymity. What do people recommend for communicating with end-to-end encryption and preferably ephemeral&#x2F;self-destructing messages?
======
forvelin
Matrix protocol is good for this. Easiest entry point is at
[https://riot.im/](https://riot.im/)

------
rms
I've been pretty happy using Wire lately

------
LUmBULtERA
Wire.

------
tomcooks
Riot.im

